# Magia por categorías > Cartomagia >  Cuando en vez de espectadores tienes "caza trucos"

## rufus

Hace poco que he empezado con la cartomagia, y reconozco que me falta práctica, y palabrería (en el buen sentido) a la hora de presentar los juegos.

Mi problema es que ahora la gente me pide juegos nuevos, y en vez de "disfrutar con ellos" van a pillarme, a buscar el "truco", y claro, siempre hay alguno que dice que lo ha pillado (aunque no sea cierto) y además termino poniéndome nervioso pues están todos muy, muy atentos a mis manos buscando el truco.

Por ahora no me han pillado, y eso que se fijan mucho, pero me gustaría poder "dominarlos" un poco mas con la presentación. Que consejos me podeis dar.

Ah, hace poco que empecé, pero ya tengo el Canuto a medio digerir.

Gracias

----------


## ignoto

Por lo que escribes, parece ser que siempre utilizas a las mismas personas como público y, además, les presentas los juegos sin ensayarlos lo suficiente y sin prepararte la presentación.
Prueba a no hacerles mas de un juego a la vez, nunca mas de uno al mes y, desde luego, ninguno que no hayas repetido quichicientas veces ante un espejo y/o una cámara de vídeo.
Si tienes ocasión, muestrale tus juegos a un mago con mas experiencia. Él te mostrará los fallos.

----------


## correka

hola rufus,
yo también llevo poco tiempo en esto de la magia y me pasa lo mismo que a ti, tengo un amigo que solo va a ver si me pilla el truco y como es bastante fastidioso el tener a un colega pendiente de si me pilla ya llevo un tiempo sin hacerle trucos, aunque me los pide, hasta que se "relaje" y disfrute un poco.
bueno, quizás no sea lo más adecuado pero hasta que no me "suelte" un poco más y pueda hacerle magia con soltura prefiero dejarle con las ganas.
Un saludo

----------


## Asdetrebol

Yo he sido autodidacta mucho tiempo, creo q con el dominio de la tecnica y el ensayo se puede hacer la osadia de repetir los trucos hasta cansarles a ellos de no verlos (con sus excepciones, hay trucos de una vez, xq a la segunda te lo pillan...), es lo q llamo la fase de rencor, a un amigo le hice desaparecer el pañuelo hasta q le obsesione, busque una cafeteria de esas de luz tenue, y cuantas mas veces lo repetia, mas lento lo hacia, mas cerca y mas flipaba, ya juraba q creia en la magia, y a mi me sirvio para ver lo invisible del fp con baja luz, se pueden parar las manos, y hasta siendo habil dejar q te las toquen. Otra opcion es la dejar de hacer magia a quien no quiere disfrutar de ella, pero si es "nuestro publico de ensayo" o hay q hacerlo,xq a veces es obligatoria x cortesia, el secreto es convencerles de q disfruten y que no se empecinen en buscar,amenazando q no se molesten incordiar preguntando, y en decir q es asi o asa xq estas cansado de demostrar q no, y q tu no haces magia para q la gente se ilusione. Ahi con el mismo fp deje yo en ridiculo a una q juraba q veia el pañuelo cuando lo hacia desaparecer, q veia, rojo!!! FISICAMENTE IMPOSIBLE le decia yo salvo q sea supermana, menos mal q habia un mago alli para decirle a los 2 minutos de discutir q ella lo veia y yo q era imposible para decirle q se callara q estaba haciendo el ridiculo. Haz magia solo a quien le guste y avisa a los q buscan q no lo hagan disfruten y no incordien a uno ni a los demas, sino pasa de ellos, es lo mejor, publico es lo unico q sobra.

----------


## lopez

:Lol:   Yo ,también, hace poco que empecé con la magia y no hago actuaciones como entendereis, por lo tanto tengo un reducido público, amigos, familiares,... y estos me piden trucos y me pongo muy nervioso porque, por ejemplo con el FP, me dicen que me lo han cogido y yo les digo, si :Confused: ? pues callate, y despues me dicen que no lo han pillado y lo buscan más tarde en internet pero al no saber buscar bien no lo encuentran. Esto me da mucha rabia porque hace que me ponga muy nervioso y que pueda fallar el truco y quedar muy mal  :Oops:  

Un saludo.

----------


## rufus

Gracias a todos por vuestros consejos.

Aunque me "duela" tengo que reconocer a ignoto que efectivamente he pecado de no preparar suficientemente la presentación, me he centrado mas en la técnica que en las palabras. Lo tendré en cuenta y prepararé mas la "historia" que cuento con el juego, sin abandonar la técnica por supuesto.

Bueno, a pesar de todo, no me pillaron el "truco" y les hice el mini agua y aceite del Canuto.

----------


## leonard

Rufus..a mi manera estos son los consejos que puedo darte, (porque me ha pasado a i en algun momento, jeje):
Practica y practica los juegos hasta que creas que estan a un 100%
No hagas un juego mas de una vez, no repitas.
Trata de variar el publico, o en todo caso, de jo hacer los mismos juegos a las mismas personas.
Eso de que tienes miedo a que te pillen, lo perderas justamente con eso:con la practica.Cuando sientas que no tienes mas miedo.
Y cuando haya alguien pesado, o que se interesa en descubrirte el truco, o que dicer que sabe como es..no le des bola, yo digo esto "yo soy el el que hace los juegos, ya que sabes tanto, depsues vas a pasar vos y nos vas a mostrar a todos algun juego que sepas..pero o fastidies mi show, si?"...y con eso te aseguro que se tranquiliza....bueno, si bien son cosas basicas, las puedo decir en base a lo que me ha pasado a mi soportar...saludoss....

----------


## Raistlin

Yo te recomiendo mas o menos lo que se hablado arriba, que el juego que presentes sea un juego que domines a la perfeccion que no tengas opcion al fallo, y que lo realices solo una vez...si te piden otra vez que lo hagas no una santo tomas una y no mas :Wink1:  suerte

----------


## Gandalf

> Yo ,también, hace poco que empecé con la magia y no hago actuaciones como entendereis, por lo tanto tengo un reducido público, amigos, familiares,... y estos me piden trucos y me pongo muy nervioso porque, por ejemplo con el FP, me dicen que me lo han cogido y yo les digo, si? pues callate, y despues me dicen que no lo han pillado y lo buscan más tarde en internet pero al no saber buscar bien no lo encuentran. Esto me da mucha rabia porque hace que me ponga muy nervioso y que pueda fallar el truco y quedar muy mal  
> 
> Un saludo.


Lopez, te voy a echar algo de bronca por lo que comentas...

Mucho me da la sensación que no has hecho caso a las mil veces repetidas recomendaciones del nuevo mago. Uno no puede practicar con el FP un par de semanas y ponerse a hacer trucos a la familia. Debe pasarse bastante tiempo jugando con él, hacer mucho espejo, repetir una y otra vez cada movimiento hasta que estemos seguros de que no fallaremos frente al público. 

No basta con pensar que el público es nuestro más allegado círculo familiar y que estos no nos tratarán mal si descubren el juego. Hay que pensar que si nos pillan los trucos, les estamos haciendo más mal que bien.

Y el que no den con la información no quiere decir que ya no tengan una clara idea de lo que está sucediendo realmente, con lo que estás creando un problema en vez de haciendo una sesión de magia.

Piensalo.

----------


## magomago

Bueno pues los consejos que aqui se han dado creo que ya son suficientes,intenta empezar los juegos con algun gag o alguna serie de gags,cuando empiezas asi la gente suele relajarse un poco.
Pregunta a tus amigos cosas al principio si quiera de sacar la baraja,pregunta cosas que requieran participacion y que el espectador piense en lo que le contestes.Si piensa en la pregunta ya la idea de Te voy a cazar,te voy a cazar aunque no le desaparezca se le diluira un poco ya que tiene que estar concentrado en lo que le estas preguntando.
Antes de sacar la baraja tienes que ir creando ya un clima de buen rollo.
Sobre todo nunca repitas un juego dos veces seguidas es una norma fundamental,aunque no te lo cazen la segunda vez ,la primera vez podra ser que les ilusione,la segunda vez aunque no lo pillen sera puteo,y tu actitud sera de .... yo soy listo tu eres tonto .... NO LO PILLAS.Recuerda que la magia no es puteo,tienes que pensar primero en el espectador y luego en el truco.

----------


## ExTrEm0

a mi me pasa tambien lo mismo con algunos amigos y familiares, en mi opinion?? Yo a esa gente no se los hago y punto. Parece que les jode no saber como hacerlo. Se creen que me quedo con ellos o algo. No se, a mi me flipaba (y me flipa) ver magia y muchas veces no me pregunto como es, simplemente lo disfruto. Pero ya vemos que hay muchas personas que creen que la magia es quedarse con uno y tienen que buscarle alguna solucion.

En conclusion (y en mi opinion): Yo a esa gente que quiere destripar trucos no les hago nada y se acabó.

Un saludo y muerte a los "destripa-trucos"!!  (En sentido metáforico)

----------


## Jesus el mago

Yo tambien estoy empezando con la magia y por lo que veo no soy el unico que comete los mismos errores y tampoco el unico que tiene amigos revienta trucos que en vez de disfrutar y hacerme disfrutar se limitan a ver si te pillan y lo peor es que me pongo nervioso, claro esta, ya no acierto, no me salen ni las dobles, ni las cuentas.. ni nada.

Lo peor mi mejor amigo, que ya me ha pillado varias veces por culpa de eso y ahora no le puedo hacer trucos, por que deduce antes de empezar donde estara la jugada, busca el empalme o la doble..e tc..., al final he acabado por no hacer trucos delante de el.

La verdad es que esto sirve de escuela pero  es que me cabreo conmigo mismo, me desmoralizo por que pienso que siempre me van a pillar  y  estoy dias sin mirar las cartas ni las monedas y cuando leo a canuto me da la impresion que todos esos trucos son faciles de pillar.

Esta claro que se trata de practicar mas y no hacer ningun truco hasta que lo tengas super manejado,  pero no puedes evitar la tentacion sobre todo cuando te animan para hacer alguno y para mi es como al niño que le compran una bici nueva, se la dejan en la habitacion y le dicen que hasta el verano no podra montarla¡¡¡¡ es imposible reprimirse.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

A mi hoy un conocido en la uni, .... uno de esos pesados que quiere que actue .... me ha pedido que le haga un truco. Y ya que tenia el paquete azul preparado para la "Dama que se ruboriza" he decidido hacerle ese.

He empezado, controles, mezclas, y más controles ... coge una carta! ... toda la explicación de porque las cartas cuando las eliges se ruborizan .... y mira!!! ESTA ES TU CARTA .... (con el doble) .... y cuando las tenia en la mano .... rapidamente me las ha cogido (me las ha doblado y todo el cabrón) ... y claro, ha visto el truco ...

Me he enfadado mucho, no le volveré a hacer más trucos ... un amigo que estaba conmigo también le ha metido la bronca. 

seguramente la culpa sea mia, pero tampoco puedo atar a los espectadores cada vez que hago un truco.

----------


## Xavi-Z

¿Quien no se ha encontrado con alguien asi? Estaba haciendo el de los ases ascensor del Canuto, total, que si mira los cuatro ases, que si los pongo encima de la mesa, que si cogo uno lo pongo abajo, sale pa'arriba, cogo otro lo pongo arriba y se va pa'abajo, cogo el tercero..... no me dio tiempo ni a reaccionar.... Salta el so capullo: "Ya se como lo haces, estas cartas que coges no son los ases" y según lo decia agarra la ultima carta que me quedaba encima de la mesa y me la levanta..... Es que casi me da algo del cabreo que me pille  :evil:  :evil: 

Pase un dia machacado por el tio ese. Pero bueno, a esa gente, ni le gusta la magia, ni le ilusiona, ni nada... ellos se lo pierden. Y sobre todo una cosa alguien que hace eso lo que más le falta es educación.

En fin, hay de todo en esta vida.

Saludossss.  :Smile1:

----------


## Cristhian Bustos

El saber lidiar con ese tipo de situaciones sin que empañen la atmósfera mágica es algo que la práctica "en terreno" otorga. Cuando me presento, o algunos de mis magníficos colegas magos se presentan, difícilemente nos enfrentamos a sitauciones de ese tipo. ïncreíblemente lúcido el comentario de magomago acerca de relajar el ambiente incluso antes de tomar la baraja. Es importante recórdarlo ya que esa relajación nuestra ser traspasa en cierta forma al distinguido. Hay mucho que puedes sacar en limpio solamente observando para saber que público es el más apto para el tipo de juego que vayas a realizar. Si ves los videos de Ammar o Daryl siempre verás que junto a ellos ahí gente muy extrovertida, que aplaude mucho y es muy espóntanea. Eso no es fortuito, su experiencia como magos los lleva a saber eleguir muy bien el Público... Bueno, eso, a seguir prácticando que es mejor calidad que cantidad... y la calidad cuesta trabajo...
Saludos

----------


## Jesus el mago

Bueno, como consuelo os dire que hoy le he hecho  al famoso amigo pilla trucos el revoltijo, ha flipado.. se ha mosqueado por que no me ha pillado el truco, y mi hija al ver que lo he conseguido delante,ademas del capulllo (por cierto sige siendo mi mejor amigo)  tambien de mi madre y mi padre , dejandolos boquiabierto, me ha sacado a bailar para celebrarloooo... no veas como lo hemos celebrado..oooooooooooeoeoeoeooooeeeeeeeoooooooooe  ooooooo,  jjejejej que bonita es la magia.

----------


## leonard

Veo que hay varios que han tenido el mismo problema..jajaj siempre pasa..a mi tambien...por eso lo que dije unas lineas antes es lo que recomiendo..ahora , cuando se trata de esa personas que quieren agarrarte "infraganti"...yo recomiendo, si estas en una casa o algo familiar....trata de estar a varios centimetros de todos..(esto cuando se trata de amigos generalmente)..y sino, pon algun tablero, o una cierta distancia..asi estaras mas tranquilo tu tambien..el sabado pasado estuve en una fiesta de amigos nada mas...y le hice uno con do..li....y al terminar el juego uno de mis mejores amigos me dijo.."me estabas sorprendiendo tanto, y estaba tan caliente..que estuve a punto de levantarte la carta esa..." menos mal que no lo hizo!!!jajajaj hoy habria lio...pero bueno.son anecdotas...
chauuuuu

----------


## Mago Londrino

El verdadero problema de que te pillen un juego, esque luego todos los que se hagan con una estructura igual o similiar (véase el FP por ejemplo) o te lo pillarán, o creerán avertelo pillado siempre... xD Hay que vigilar sobretodo según que fallos.
Saludos

----------


## EC-18C

Me alegra que se haya habierto este tema. Iba a hacerlo yo en estos momentos. Lo que me fastidia mucho, me irrita es que te pidan trucos y luego intenten por todos los medios adivinarte el truco. Yo, si pido un truco es para ver el efecto y decir "WOW que truco mas bueno", o  "Que bien! me as halucinado" y no intentar fastidiar el truco, la ilusion. Porque esto, amigos magos, es ilusionismo, crear al espectador la ilusion de que la magia existe.
Por eso me repatea el .....

Queria pedir consejo tambien sobre que decirles a los que cuando les enseñas 4 cartas tratan de arrancarte las cartas de las manos para verlos ellos mismos. Si te piden un truco deben comprometerse a no intentar descubrirlo, ino a disfrutar de el. Podria estar escribiendo lineas y lineas sobre el tema, pero creo que seria repetir

Gracias a todos

----------


## magomago

* Si ves los videos de Ammar o Daryl siempre verás que junto a ellos ahí gente muy extrovertida, que aplaude mucho y es muy espóntanea. Eso no es fortuito, su experiencia como magos los lleva a saber eleguir muy bien el Público...*

Me ha parecido curioso este comentario la verdad,porque el publico que sale en la mayoria de los videos de L&L son la mayoria amiguetes y parte del equipo de L&L ,por lo que creo que exageran un poco sus reacciones.Algunos de ellos seguro que han visto la ambiciosa 4 o 5 veces,de echo no recuerdo donde lei,que algunas veces si el juego no les sale,o pues se acaba la cinta en medio de un juego,o hay un apagon pues repiten el juego y ellos actuan como si no hubieran visto nada.

----------


## luisblaine

es verdad, e visto a la misma gente en esos videos  8)

----------


## BusyMan

> Yo, si pido un truco es para ver el efecto y decir "WOW que truco mas bueno", o  "Que bien! me *h*as _h_alucinado" y no intentar fastidiar el truco, la ilusion. Porque esto, amigos magos, es ilusionismo, crear al espectador la ilusion de que la magia existe.
> Por eso me repatea el .....
> 
> Si te piden un truco deben comprometerse a no intentar descubrirlo, ino a disfrutar de el.


En mi humilde opinión creo que no tiene mucho sentido eso.

Es inevitable que el cerebro humano busque automáticamente soluciones a aquello que no entiende. Es un acto reflejo como cubrirte la cara cuando  se te aproxima algo a gran velocidad.

Así que es muy normal que si haces algo que se escapa a la comprensión de quien lo está viendo intente entenderlo. Sobre todo si lo hacemos mal por no cuidar la presentación como suele ocurrir casi siempre. Si vemos a Tamariz y sus _antirrebovinantes_ verías que no pasa eso.

Si os habeis leido el ''Esto es magia'' vereis que nada más empezar diferencia: Truco, magia, misterio.
truco: ''bah, qué bobada y qué bobo''
magia: ''cómo lo habrá hecho??''
misterio: ''uauu!''

Si quereis vender un truco como magia es normal que la gente, como poco, se ofenda!
Si le ofreces magia y ven magia pues ya estarán contentos y no darán la brasa
Y si ofreces magia y se encuentran con misterio ya serás la comidilla del barrio.

Pero claro, quereis que la gente esté sentadita viendo que si metes una carta que no enseñais y decís que es un as en mitad de la baraja y de repente aparece arriba y aceptando que ha sido gracias a tus poderes... pues no, pensarán: ''eso no era un as y este tipo me toma por imbécil''.
Y si encima le dices que la baraja es un ascensor...

Hay que adaptar la presentación (en mi humildisísísísíiiisima opinión y la de otros muchos) a quien esté viendo el juego:
si es a niños, a adultos trajeados, a los heavys de tu cole, a tu hermana y tu madre, a tu abuela...
Si a tu madre le dices que las cartas son un reloj y ese viejo reloj de pulsera te lo regaló tu abuelo en la hora de su muerte... ya me seguís, no?

Concluyendo:

Pues eso, que aunque hay mucho tocahuevos a mi me encantan y saber lidiarlos es de lo más divertido y educativo que hay en la magia.

Si vendeis trucos como magia normal que la gente quiera irse o demostrar que no sois más listos que ellos.

----------


## ARENA

Hola soy nuevo en este foro y tambien en la magia y quiero escribir esto porque el fin de semana hice trucos a unos amigo y habia uno que todo trataba de hecharmelo a perder. Entonces hacia mas y mas trucos a ver si sorprendia a este sujeto. el peor error que pude haber cometido

Hay gente que le fastidia que tu seas el centro de atencion con la magia y pretenden serlo ellos haciendote quedar mal. Lo mejor es parar no hacer ni un solo truco mas, hay gente que no se merece el tiempo que empleas en aprender y practicar los trucos.

Bueno ya me he quedado mas tranquilo la verdad escribo esto porque llevaba toda la semana desilusionado de la magia.Ahora lo que paso lo veo como un ensayo y a seguir haciendo lo mejor que hay en este mundo.MAGIA

----------


## luisblaine

una vez tambien me desepcione pero, de todos los errores se aprende, yu sigue practicando y veras que todo mejora con el tiempo y la practica

----------


## Marvill

Como todos vosotros, al principio de empezar en la magia me he encontrado en situaciones parecidas, y ahora a veces algunos amigos principiantes, me comentan que se encuentran tambien con ese tiepo de situaciones. Cuando alguno de ellos me pregunta que hacer, les sugiero que lean,esto es magia,la teoria del canuto,la teoria de la enciclopeda de giobbi, la via magica, los 5 puntos magicos, la buena magia, a ascanio... etc... progresivamente, y que se concentren en presentar los juegos de la mejor manera, ensayarlos hasta la saciedad. Que usen al principio tecnicas sencillas, que controlen la situacion y el material y que no desafien al espectador. Que relajen el ambiente , que cambien de publico a menudo y sobre todo que no le hagan magia a la familia ni a los amigos intimos si no hay desconocidos delante ( normalmente tanto la familia como los amigos intimos no te dejan mal delante de gente desconocida, es mas suelen mostrarse orgullosos de ti si no la pifias, claro   :Wink:  ). 

 Por lo demas  como siempre se dice, practica, practica, practica  y cuando creas que ya lo tienes, vuelve a practicar...  8).

----------


## Kormon

como muchos otros, tambien soy nuevo en este mundo y debo decir que la prueba mas dura es siempre cuando te estrenas ante un publico, lo cual puede empeorar evidentemente si este esta atento a tu tecnica y no al ilusionismo, al efecto en si. como ya me ha pasado varias veces, he aprendido que debes "amoldarte" por asi decirlo a tu publico. con esto quiero decir que si sabes que cuentas con gente que te quiere pillar el truco, haz trucos matematicos, q salen solos; si sabes q te pueden tocar las cartas, crea un espacio protector a tu alrededor (una mesa que te separe de ellos, un desnivel que te situe en posicion de poder frente a ellos, como estar de pie y ellos sentados). sobre todo hay que poder adaptarse a la situacion que te ofrece el tipo de publico y el escenario en el que t envuelves. es importante que dejes claro que la persona que hace el ilusionismo eres tu, no ellos. evidentemente, sienten curiosidad por lo extraño, por lo que hay que evitar que ese sentimiento innato fastidie el truco.
yo cuento con mi mejor amigo como "fastidiador". dejo la baraja sobre la mesa y le digo 'pon la carta que has cogido encima y corta' y el la pone entremedias y baraja. solucion: le dejo coger la carta poero me asueguro o bien de tener yo la baraja en mi mano o que otra persona la ponga donde quiero. estoy experimentando con reacciones del publico, siempre es diferente y por eso es conveniente probar con publicos diferentes, para saber en que aprietos puedes estar y buscar salidas posibles. en mi opinion, es bueno tener a alguien que te ponga a prueba para hacerle trucos individuales y asi ver si tu tecnica y estilo estan a punto para el publico; eso si, siempre es mejor que esta prueba t la haga otro mago con mas experiencia.

P.D. hoy he conseguido no solo que no me intente desvelar uno, sino que le ha sorprendido, quiza porque le he implicado emocionalmente en el truco :D

----------


## FuNeS

Cuanta razon tienen... yo he empezado hace poco tambien, y aunque me paso horas practicando, ahora que estoy con trucos que requieren mas habilidad no hago ninguno, hasta que todo salga perfecto y domine todos los detalles del truco, no se lo hago ni a mi novia que es con quien pruebo los trucos antes de hacerlo a un publico mas grande... no veais lo que me jode el hazme un truco, y saber que es un cazatrucos, me toca mucho lo que no me tiene que tocar, al principio cuando solo hacia florituras, snap, tenkai y demas pos hacia trucos, hasta que acabe identificando a los cazatrucos, practicamente conozco a 2 o 3...uno no pide trucos, pero si le haces uno va a cazarte, y otro si pide trucos, a este segundo, lo unico que hago es... no, no m apetece, y ya esta, no hay trucos para el...
La verdad que hace un dia o dos hablaba esto con un amigo que también tiene la magia como hobby, y la verdad, no hay nada que mas nos reviente a los magos que el tipico que va a desbaratarte los trucos... bastante tiempo nos cuesta practicar horas para un solo truco, para que venga uno y te lo fastidie, y mas si es delante de mas gente... porque desvela el secreto a todos...

----------


## Shargon

A quien no se le a presentado el tipido destripa trucos, que suele coincidir con amigos cercanos, yo yebo muy poquito en el mundo de la magia, pero avecs te quitan las ganas de segir, reconozco el pecar de practica, pero tb digo que los que me han pillado , son no por practica, sino porque son unos toca huevos, de esos que te levantan las cartas, es mas a uno le arreee una leche un dia por levatarme las cartas, jejeej esq te ponen de mala leche se q no debi acerlo pero es como cd entrenas (si soys deportistas lo sabreis) y luego el dia de la competicion te lesionas, o TE LESIONAN, .. nosee.. una decepcion personal.. sobretdo..

Un saludo

----------


## doc

Hola, 

    la verdad es que a mí no me ha pasado tantas veces. Sólo recuerdo una persona en particular que también me quitaba las cartas de la mano y ese tipo de cosas (por suerte nunca descubrió nada aunque fastidió algún truco). Pero simplemente dejé de hacer trucos y todo el mundo se le echó encima. Algún día más también lo intentó, hice lo mismo y recibió la misma respuesta de la gente. Ha cambiado radicalmente. Ahora (ya, por fin) hasta se dedica sólo a disfrutar como el que más.

----------


## torrini

claro que a todos y sobre todo como veo, al principio. principiante, nos ha pasado. Es un concepto inicialmente, de personalidad del mago. 
Se está "fabricando". Los primeros expectadores, se encuentran con alguien muy cercano que hace esos "trucos" que ha visto o bien en la tele o a otro mago pero ál que no se le ha ocurrido hacer nada , por lo que quiere es "tocar" -
Aqui es donde empieza a fabricarse esa personalidad propia. También hay que analizar ante que clase de público estamos actuando. 
Si desde el principio, sea cual sea el público (amigos, familiares, "paganos"...)  demostramos n/ personalidad, se creará un respetuo mutuo, porque cuando actuamos lo primero que estamos haciendo es respetar al público, por lo que es lógico que este respeto sea mutuo. 
Aquí hay mucho más que hablar. Si uno actua en escenario también  habrá público  "hostil" que es como yo los defino, a estos hay muchas formas de "cortar". 
En fin, tengamos n/ propia prsonalidad y ante la primera muestra de "hostilidad" seamos firmes.
En magia de cerca. personalmente lo primero que hago es "marcar" en la mesa mi terreno, si es que está muy cera el público.
Bueno ya me he enrollado mucho. Insisto cada uno tenemos experiencias
pero después de oir/leer muchas y además de la propias, insisto que en el momento que uno marca su "personalidad" ya es dificil encontar "amiguetes" de turno.
ANIMO, SOMOS MAGOS, NOS ILUSIONAMOS CON LO QUE HACEMOS Y NOS ENCANTA TRANSMITIR ESA ILUSION A LOS DEMAS PARA QUE DISFRUTEN, COMO LO HACEMOS NOSOTROS. QUE NO NOS PUEDAN. :shock:

----------


## Marco Antonio

Por cierto y como apunte para ir cogiendo el hábito de hablar con propiedad mágicamente, (no os lo tomeis a mal)... en magia se habla de "juegos", los "trucos" son otra cosa. 

Abrazos

----------


## rufus

Hola a todos. Ya ha pasado un tiempo desde que inicié este post y me alegra que haya dado tanto de si.

En la actualidad (todavía me considero novato con todas las letras), pues he conseguido "dominar" a estos espectadores. Efectivamente sólo enseño juegos que domino perfectamente y he preparado mi charla (que sigo perfeccionando). Nunca empiezo directamente los juegos sino que intento poner algo de charla para distender el ambiente, y de paso interactuar con el público y detectar los posibles caza "trucos" para tenerlos controlados.
Pues eso, que ya me va mejor con el tema.

Gracias por los consejos.

P.D. Aunque no sea el sitio adecuado, quiero dejar constancia mi agradecimiento al circulo SEI de Coruña por su calurosa acogida.

----------


## JinRoh

Buf, yo sufro de caza trucos desde el mismo dia que comencé.

Todo esto es por culpa de uno de mis amigos mas cercanos, cada vez que le hago un juego con las cartas, pone los ojos pegados a la baraja, cerquita cerquita para ver mis movimientos.Y cuando le hago algún truco siempre igual:

-Ya está! Creo que te he pillado el truco! (realmente nunca lo coge)

-Pero que pesao con el truco. ¿Solo te interesa el truco?

- Claroo! Es que quiero saber el truco para hacerlo yo.


Y así con cada truco que le hacía.  Hace tiempo que no le hago ningún truco por que me pone nervioso su forma de mirar las cartas xD.

----------


## makandrw

> A mi hoy un conocido en la uni, .... uno de esos pesados que quiere que actue .... me ha pedido que le haga un truco. Y ya que tenia el paquete azul preparado para la "Dama que se ruboriza" he decidido hacerle ese.
> 
> He empezado, controles, mezclas, y más controles ... coge una carta! ... toda la explicación de porque las cartas cuando las eliges se ruborizan .... y mira!!! ESTA ES TU CARTA .... (con el doble) .... y cuando las tenia en la mano .... rapidamente me las ha cogido (me las ha doblado y todo el cabrón) ... y claro, ha visto el truco ...
> 
> Me he enfadado mucho, no le volveré a hacer más trucos ... un amigo que estaba conmigo también le ha metido la bronca. 
> 
> seguramente la culpa sea mia, pero tampoco puedo atar a los espectadores cada vez que hago un truco.


A mi me paso algo parecido!! estaba en ujn restaurante kon mi hermano esperando ke nos vinieran a tomar nota, y eso ke le hice una par de juegos y luego el de la transformacion de la baraja (Svengali). Me dijo 1000 veces ke se lo kontara y yo obviamente no lo hize... el tio dijo:
-Klaro!!! tienes 2 barajas!!!- yo me reí y le dige ke si podia kambiar las barajas sin ke me viera eso si kera magia!!! (  :Wink:  ) Total ke yego la kamarera y kuando dijo:-Ke les pongo.- Mi hermano salto por encima de la mesa y sabalanzó sobre mí!! registrandome todos los bolsillos de la amerikana!!! La kamarera se kedo de piedra, pero el más al ver ke no había nada!!!

Saludos.

PD:Lo ke kiero decir eske has de estar preparado!!

----------


## rufus

Ya lo comenté otro día en el foro de numismagia al hilo del "dinamic coins". Un caza trucos desaprensivo que cuando examinó la pieza la desmontó por la fuerza.

Despues le hice el revoltijo (del Canuto), y no lo pilló. El muy ....... pedía que se lo repitiera, a lo que contesté si le gustaba que le repitieran los chistes. Es la típica persona que no disfruta con la magia, su único afán es descubrir como es el juego. Y eso lo puedo comprender, pero hay maneras de descubrir las cosas. (sin tener que dejar al mago con el c... al aire delante de todo elmundo)

por supuesto no le hice mas juegos. y estoy preparando mi venganza (mágica) para la próxima vez que haga algún juego con él delante.

----------


## Maguete0

a mi en el instituto me han pasado muchisimas personas que me pedian que les hiciera magia para luego decir que me lo habian pillado , simplemente para joder... una vez me paso lo que 3_de_diamantes escribio que me cojieron las cartas justo en el mismo momento que el , desde entonces que a esa persona no le hago mas magia y siempre que me ve me dice ... hazme un truco , yo ni le respondo por que no vale la pena pero cuando me estoy marchando me suelta y me dice claro como ya te pille un truco no quieres hacerme mas porque si no te lo pillaria tambien , cuando un amigo mio hablando con el le pregunta y sabes como lo hizo ? y el responde que no que solo lo hace para fastidiar que a el le da igual como lo haga ....

Pd: creo q es un envidioso  :evil:

----------


## ExTrEm0

Yo lo que creo es que esa gente cree que lo que quieres es como reirnos de ellos, como que nosotros queremos eso de "no sabes como lo hice, fastidiate" (por no decir un taco). Como que lo unico que queremos es engañarlos cuando realmente queremos mostrarles cosas que a simple vista son imposibles y hacerlo de una manera bonita.

Como todos aqui yo tambien sufro de esos "cazatrucos", y simplemente paso de ellos, los juegos se los hago a gente que se que disfruta con ellos.

Una anecdota curiosa fue una vez que hice una ambiciosa y el tipo dijo: "no no, yo quiero meter la carta en el medio". Cuando terminé la rutina, le di la carta (la de verdad  :Smile1:  ) y le dije: "vale vale, metela". La miró, la metió, le hice un salto con volteo (sencillito de realizar, aun no me sale el classic ni el riffle) y zas!! La carta vuelve a top, el tipo quedo alucinado jejeje.

----------


## VANISH

si a mi me sucede siempre y es mas uso el mismo termino...jaja!!!

----------


## Azran

Quien no ha sufrido esta experiencia.

Mis tacticas son las siguientes,

*Siempre esta el tio que al final del truco dice: "Yastaaaaa , ya lo tengo, ya se como lo ha hecho". Yo suelo responder diciendole que no se lo diga a nadie que es un secreto (la mayoria de las veces no saben nada pero bueno...).

*Suele ocurrir a veces que la gente quiere meter las manos por medio, hay que estar atento yo antes de que toquen nada, paro el juego, recojo y le doy las cartas, le digo, las cartas las toco yo cuando quieras hacer tu un juego las tocas tu.

*Para que la gente no tenga curiosidad en meter las manos, o en preguntar o decir cosas que influyan de manera negativa, yo intento que todo esté relaccionado y encadenado, no dejo tiempos muertos de conversación, no les dejo casi pensar, y si en algun momento me interrumpen (porque es la unica forma de introducir comentarios) digo: "si ahora despues te lo muestro pero mira que interesante esto..." y sigo con el truco.

*Tambien es muy importante crear la atmosfera del juego, iniciando una conversación, yo cuando veo que hay gente pilla trucos siempre digo lo mismo, "En la magia no hay truco o engaño porque todo el mundo sabe que si lo hay, relajarse intentar disfrutar de la ilusión, porque cuando os destripan el juego pierde la gracia".

Como comentario, todos los juegos buenos los guardo hasta saberlos perfectos porque me da pena que una ilusión tan buena se pierda por no haber practicado lo suficiente. 

PD: Tengo el Raven desde hace 3 meses, todavia no he empezado a practicar, y supongo que tendre que practicarlo durante 2 o 3 meses, no seais impacientes, los juegos de magia son como el buen vino,mejoran con el tiempo y hay que saber descorcharlos en el momento adecuado.   :Wink:

----------


## KeZs

me parece interesante este tema, por eso me gustaria exponer mi caso.
Hace unos dias, haciendo una rutina de close-up, se me abalanzó uno de los espectadores para intentar ver el truco, el caso es que casi lo descubre, pero debido a eso, muchos de los demás, consiguieron averiguar como lo hacia. El caso es que me repatea este tipo de gente que solo ven magia no para disfrutar sino solo por hacer dejar mal al mago y descubrir sus secretos.

----------


## Antonioooo

yo creo que el truco está en que te de igual que te pillen el truco o no te lo pillen, siempre te pueden pillar el truco, pues claro, pero tu no haces trucos para que no te los pillen, tu disfrutas haciendo truquillos, eso es todo, si no disfrutas haciendo truquillos no tiene mucho sentido hacerlos, si disfrutas haciendo truquillos, lo demás viene solo, si la magia existe es porque no todo el mundo es cazatrucos, si no no existiría, no disfrutaríamos por tanto haciendo truquillos, los cazatrucos existen, los no cazatrucos, tambien, seguramente habrá tambien cazatrucos entre los propios magos, seguro. Los cazatrucos existen, ahí están, si no existieran sería todo muchísimo más fácil y disfrutaríamos mucho más haciendo truquillos, pero no es así, ahí estan, pero eso nos recuerda que tambien existen los no cazatrucos o los cazatrucos a ratos, ahí están y gracias a ellos podemos hacer truquillos y disfrutar haciendolos, si te pillan un truco no pasa nada, es una circunstancia mas, como cuando tienes las manos frías y pierdes tacto, el truco es disfrutar a pesar de las circunstancias y que te de igual que te cacen el truco y si no te lo cazan pues mejor, lo demás viene solo, naturalidad en la ejecución de los truquillos y naturalidad para contar con la irremediable existencia de los cazatrucos, nos fastidia y quizás eso tambien pueda ser irremediable pero...nos da igual que nos pillen un truco, por qué? porque disfrutamos haciendo truquillos...........o no?

----------


## wallace

Pues yo, Antoniooo, no estoy muy de acuerdo conlo que dices. Es verdad que disfruto haciendo juegos, pero eso no quita que me jode un monton que pillen el truco. Principalmente porque hay mucha gente que cuando pilla algo, ya le da explicación a cualquier juego con ese "algo". Se pierde, nunca mejor dicho, la "magia" del juego. De hecho no solo me jode que lo pillen, incluso que entre las diversas explicaciones que suelen dar, en alguna masomenos se acerquen a la correcta  :evil:  cosa que es culpa de uno por no tener bien trabajado el juego. Esto es lo que yo pienso, pero vamos una opinion más.

Un Saludo  :Lol:

----------


## KeZs

en el caso que yo me referia, lo que más me fastidia es cuando se te abalanzan encima y te cogen, te agarran... y te "inmovilizan" o te "fuerzan" a enseñarlo, cosa que creo que no es lo mismo que que te encuentren el truco por no haberlo trabajado, creo que no es lo mismo. a parte yo disfruto haciendo juegos, rutinas..., eso no quita que no me haga nada de gracia que me intenten fastidiar a mi y seguramente a aquello que observaban y les gustaba. En fin, es mi opinión.

----------


## Antonioooo

hola wallace, gracias por la rápida respuesta, lo digo porque acabo de entrar en el foro y me sorprende gratamente que se tenga en cuenta mi opinión así tan rápido, y eso está bien porque uno entra a un foro y de repente se encuentra con un montón de gente que está ya ahí, desde hace días, meses, o quien sabe si siglos. El caso es que para ser honestos, a mi tambien me jode que me pillen un truco, los cazatrucos, y los no cazatrucos. Aunque son furias diferentes. En el primer caso la furia se dirige más bien hacia el indeseable :evil:, en el segundo es casi peor porque la furia va más bien pa uno mismo :x . Ellos tambien son majos digo...magos, porque consiguen sacarnos de quicio a la voz de "te pillé" y además consiguen que el efecto dure, y perdure. Y nuestras cabezas tambien hacen cosas mágicas, en este caso disparan las posibilidades de pifia de manera directa y proporcional a la cantidad de furia que desatan, desataron y desataran en nosotros aquellas criaturas, por eso digo que creo, sin afirmar, que el truco está en que te de igual que te pillen: un truco difícil y sin aparatos, pero no imposible. No se dejan de hacer truquillos porque nos hayan pillao una vez, ni veinte, a lo mejor a la trescientas, puede. Que te pillen un truco es una oportunidad muy interesante para seguir investigando sobre él, a lo mejor lo que falla no es el indeseable, que a pesar de serlo quizás te haya abierto los ojos sobre la dudosa bondad del efecto, o quizás no pero eso no lo hacen los deseables a no ser que les preguntes, los cazatrucos tambien juegan su papel aquí, tienen su función. Si que creo que la furia es natural, sólo que no está de más controlarla y hacerla desaparecer para disfrutar más si cabe haciendo truquillos, reducir las posibilidades de pifia y tomarlo como una oportunidad para seguir aprendiendo cosillas.

Esperaba haberme enrollao un poco menos,  8) 

taluego wallace   :Lol:

----------


## Antonioooo

:shock: eso si que no tiene solución creo yo KeZs, a lo mejor habría que poner en la puerta un cartel de prohibido entrar con animales....

Un Saludo

----------


## KeZs

jajajajaj si ahi estoy contigo, pero esque es alucinante el estar tranquilo haciendo nose el twisted arm y que venga el tio y venga tagarre y toa la manga parriba. Y luego cuando fallan porque te defiedes te dan la típica escusa de: Bah! ya lo encontraré en internet... Te quedas con la cara como diciendo... pero chaval... esque muchos se creen que con pulsar una tecla esta todo solucionado! la verdad lo mejor ha hacer en ese momento creo que es o reirte o mejor aún irte sin decir nada, supongo que ha veces lo hacen para picarte y a ver si cuela jejejejeje. :P

----------


## Manu Magic

Iba a contar mi caso que es muy similar a algunos de los que ya se han contado en este hilo. Daré mi humilde opinión sobre este tema:

Entiendo perfectamente que haya gente que piense he imagine como se ha hecho el truco, yo mismo lo hago cuando veo magia. Pero es imprescindible el respecto al artista, pues yo la magia la considero un arte, no ridiculizar, seguir el guion del mago a rajatabla y disfrutar si te gusta lo que ves. Es decir, un mínimo de educación. Si vas al circo nadie tira piedras a los leones para ver si estan drogados, o empuja al equilibrista para ver si tiene tanto equilibrio. O si intuye que un cantante hace playback, va y le quita el micro para demostrarlo. Es la cortesía minima que se puede tener a la persona que dedica su tiempo para etrenerte un rato. 

La gente que descubra el truco,( por que no has ensayado lo suficiente, o por que el tio es un lince, por lo que sea), los caztruco, pienso que debería tener suficiente con la "satisfacción personal" de haber "cazado el truco". Pero pienso que el problema viene de atrás, son personas que tienen un complejo de inferioridad y quieren demostrar a los demás que no lo son, el hecho de que tu hagas algo que él no sepa hacer, magia musica, ligar o lo que sea, le jode porque  le hace las cosas más dificiles he intente igualar las cosas ridiculizandote. 
Pero si no lo pillan, entonces pueden tener la necesidad de descubrirlo por la fuerza, pero existe el autocontrol por ética, por todo lo que he dicho anteriormente, pero si el autocontrol falla es cuando  te levantan las cartas o no siguen el guión, ante estas personas con esta falta de autocontrol, hay q ser tajante y no hacerles magia. O si por necesidad hay que hacerlas, cortar por lo sano.

Saludos.

----------


## Jotedem

pues creo que todos tenemos alguna anecdota parecida a eso.

en lo personal, en la uni tengo un amigo que siempre llegaba diciendome que ha visto un video de magia y descubrio como se hace el truco, o que cree que es asi o asa, etc. De hecho, con el y su insaciable sed de trucos fue que fui ampliando mi repertorio. Es algo casi Magico diria yo  :Smile1: .
El llega a contarme que ha visto un truco que es mas menos asi o de tal forma y yo intento, investigo y rpactico y bueno algunas veces resulta que le acierto a su efecto y otras que no, Pero el es la persona que siempre me ve realizar los trucos mas nunca dice nada. Por el contrario, tengo otro compañero de uni que es algo falto de atencion, le gusta lo miren todo el rato y cosas asi. Cuando yo estoy ocn un grupo haciendo algun efecto, se acerca y me comienza a joder con preguntas como "podemos barajar denuevo?, muestralas todas toditas, dame que yo lo se dame dame" me ha intentado tomar la baraja un par de veces tambien, yo lo dejo y le pido disculpas al resto, cre que lo que debemos hacer es dejar que ese tipo de personas de actitud infantil caigan en su propio juego. yo le dije, quieres saber el truco? agaror una carta la escondo y la meustr al final, ahora que sabes, vete que se lo enseñoa l resto. Ahi se dejo de joder un ratico.

el punto, es no salirse de los margenes. Si nos sale alguien asi, o llevar el truco a un final mas rapido, o en el caso que sea un grupo de conocidos erradicarlo del pulico y ya , Saludos  :twisted:

----------


## Manu Magic

A eso es a lo que iba, es cuestión de respeto y no de querer saber el truco.

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Os cito un pequeño texto de otro foro (ya sabréis cuál es) que dice lo siguiente.... si se le da un folleto a tus espectadores (si es un espectáculo grande, no una reunión de amigos) antes de la sesión,  comprenderán porqué se hace magia y el porqué de la ilusión. Cito:

*El día que nos fuimos*
Un día, los magos desaparecieron sin despedirse y con ellos las palabras que les habían acompañado durante siglos, las palabras que habían hecho suyas.

El hombre no supo nombrar a la ilusión. Desaparecida la ilusión, no hubo lugar en el corazón de la humanidad para la esperanza, que murió por no tener donde anidar.

No conocía el hombre el misterio y todo se volvió previsible. La vida fue, desde entonces, gris y aburrida. La sorpresa desapareció sorprendida de que no la echaran en falta.

No existiendo palabra alguna para nombrar lo imposible, el hombre fue capaz de todo. Todo lo acometió y todo lo consiguió. Se quedó sin retos, sin utopías y perdió el interés. El hombre lo creía todo posible, no había duda y, por lo tanto, no experimentó más.

Así, sin ilusión, sin esperanza, sin el misterio y las sorpresas que da la vida, habiendo perdido el interés por todo, la humanidad pereció deprimida. El hombre no conocía la magia de la existencia, cerró los ojos y, simplemente, dejó de vivir.

----------


## martamagika

yo suelo llevar un spray antiatraco...bueno creo que lo que sigue no lo puedo contar aqui...me molestan mucho los revienta trucos y yo haria una lista como la del ASNEF. besitos magicos

----------


## Jotedem

al final, creo que se les debe ignorar o pedirles que se retiren. Si es amigo pues meterle un par de golpes estrategicos  :Smile1:

----------


## magoedu

No esta hecha la miel para la boca del asno.Refran popular que viene como anillo al dedo.A los revientailusiones ni miel,ni magia.

----------


## Reonaru

Importante observacion

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

> Os cito un pequeño texto.....



Una presentación preciosa, no la había leído. Seguro que la utilizaré.

Un saludo y gracias por compartir esto.
Rafa Muñoz

----------


## Nox

> O si por necesidad hay que hacerlas, cortar por lo sano.
> 
> Saludos.


¿por necesidad?, yo tengo claro que nunca tengo la necesidad de hacerle magia a  alguien. Para mí la magia es un esfuerzo enorme que me requiere un montón de horas de estudio y práctica. Y ,al que le hago magia, es porque quiero "regalarle" ese esfuerzo. No tienes que hacer magia solo porque te lo digan y si piensas que sí tienes que hacerlo es que estas infravalorando lo que haces. (perdona por el tonillo paternal, pero es que me cabrea un montón que todo el mundo piense que por ser mago tienes que estar haciendo juegos todo el día)
                                                        Saludos, Nox

----------


## edukaos

YO he tenido ese tipo de público y ya he cometido toda clase de errores comunes de principiante. Gracias a ello, muchas cosas como repetir el truco o dejar ver el secreto por falta de practica me he jurado que jamás pasaría de nuevo.
En cuanto a los pesados, como me han dicho alguna vez "no hay peor público que el que no quiere ver magia" y es que hay que aceptarlo, para ver magia hay que dejarse asombrar.
Para mi, el mejor público que he tenido son las mujeres y los hombres mayores.. los adolescentes o niños es casi inevitable que quiren agarrarte infraganti o que se imaginan por donde viene la mano.
Otra cosa que lei mpor ahi y que nunca me voy a olvidar, es la importancia de "hacerse la fama", es decir, comenzar con trucos sencillos pero asombrosos y luego ir subiendo el nivel para que el publico pueda asimilar la idea que puedes hacer realmente cosas "mágicas" sino, si de movido el truco es muy descabellado ya comenzaran sospechando de todo.....

----------


## 46u5t1n

en mi parca experiencia os puedo dar un par de consejos que son obvios y que seguro que muchos de vosotros habréis adivinados sólos:

1.- NUNCA hagas juegos a un desconocido o que conozcas de hace poco. No lo conoces y no sabes si le gusta la magia o si va a cazarte.
2.- Cuando hayas encontrado a un caza-trucos, nunca le hagas magia a él sólo. Obvio... te matará...
3.- Si hay un caza-trucos procura estar rodeado de alguien que admire la magia como arte, no como engaño. Cuando intente tocarte las... cartas, ellos se podrán de tu parte. Podemos deducir la fórmula:
 --------------------------------------------------------------
|     (Amantes de la magia)>(jodedores de trucos)      |         :Lol:   :Wink:  
 --------------------------------------------------------------
Por supuesto, todo lo que habéis comentado sobre ensallar los juegos en casa se aplica a estas tres normas. 
Una última cosa: no creais que si dominais una técnica o un juego ya está, es muy fácil que se olvide. algún día que querais hacer ese juego que aprendisteis a hacer hace 8 meses seguro que saldrá mal... Tened siempre preparada una rutinita de "presentación" por temporadas. Y no los hagais siempre todos: haced hasta que el ambiente sea mágico y dejad para otro día...

Todo está sacado de mi propia experiencia. espero que os sirva de ayuda



P.D: Buf, que tostonazo que he soltao. Yo no lo leería...   :Wink:

----------


## Kal-El

Creo que el tema pasa por nuestra practica y nuestra seguridad en ejecutar el juego.

A no mal interpretar. Cazadores de "trucos" habra siempre. Cazadores de magia...hummmm.... no hace falta que la cazemos, ella llega a nosotros y a ellos, tanto sea como espectadores o como magos.

El ¿Como lo hace? no es privativo de los profanos...sino...como avanzariamos nosotros?.

Lo que si tambien creo que no podemos "andar eligiendo" a nuestros espectadores, sino estariamos haciendo magia "cuando quieremos nosotros" y no cuando les gusta a ellos.

Hacemos nuestra magia y obvio corremos el riesgo que en el medio haya algun pillo que quiera jodernos el final del juego.

Por eso tambien queria preguntar, ya que en algun post alguien hablo de "colega"...¿A que se referian? ¿A un colega mago o a un compañero de trabajo o otro).

Si el que nos hace esto es un colega mago. Alejate de el ya que a mi modesto entender, ha equivocado su camino. En cambio si es otro, pues fijate bien cuando haces un juego, que alli el error es tuyo (por que lo conoces y sabes sus reacciones).

----------


## JBG

> Lo que si tambien creo que no podemos "andar eligiendo" a nuestros espectadores, sino estariamos haciendo magia "cuando quieremos nosotros" y no cuando les gusta a ellos.


A mi no me preocupa eso, para mí la clave no es ni aceptar todo público posible ni hacer magia sólo cuando y con quien quieras, creo que lo mejor es tener una actitud moderada y sensata. Por ejemplo tampoco sería adecuado intentar hacerle tus nuevos juegos siempre al primero que se te ponga delante porque sería una forma de acosar a los potenciales espectadores, como se explica en el libro de Canuto, a menos que estés seguro de que el espectador va a querer que le enseñes el juego y sepas que está siempre a la espectativa de que se los hagas. Es decir no hay que abusar de ninguna actitud, simplemente se trata de ir conociendo siempre a tus espectadores mediante trucos automáticos y eso, y explicarle a los que no se comporten que no hagan eso y tal.

En este foro he leido que no se debería hacer magia a aquel que no la respeta o no se siente cómodo, a mi me parece obvio, pero el hecho de que te puedas preocupar por ello no creo que suponga crearte una imagen de que haces los juegos cuando a ti te apetece exclusivamente, entre otras cosas porque el buén público no será cazatrucos y precisamente ellos serán los que más te solicitarán la magia, obteniendo una buena imagen de ti y pocas veces te verán reacio a presentar al menos un juego, lo cual dicho sea de paso tampoco sería un crimen que no te apetezca un día. De todos modos a todos los magos o aficionados también, nos encanta presentar trucos cuando están trabajados.

Yo por mi parte, lo que tengo claro es que la belleza de la cartomagia, como arte, depende de muchos factores y uno sin duda es el hecho de que las técnicas sean invisibles, pues pienso obviamente que la reacción de asombro y disfrute del espectador al ver un juego de magia depende en buena medida de la sensación que le produce el no saber cómo se producen esos milagros, pues precisamente por eso parecen milagros. Por tanto alguien que prefiere dar una bofetada a todo supuesto milagro para quedarse con la aburrida realidad es alguien que no es adecuado para ejercer el rol de espectador de ilusionismo, porque no se deja ilusionar, por tanto no tiene sentido tratarlo como espectador.

----------


## galmer

Alguien del foro dijo que   LA MAGIA ESTÁ HECHA PARA LOS LISTOS, PORQUE A ELLOS NO LES IMPORTA QUE LES ENGAÑES... LOS TONTOS POR QUERER PARECER LISTOS NO QUIEREN SER ENGAÑADOS.

Creo que resume lo que pienso del tema. Hay gente que no quieren ver magia, son, simplemente unos cotillas

----------


## Zen

Lo que mejor me funciona es empezar con algun efecto automatico que tenga muy preparado (asi sé que no fallo y me sirve para calentar) y en funcion de la actitud del publico decido si me apetece continuar o seguir hablando de otras cosas. (Aclaro que no es una actuacion profesional remunerada, donde imagino que no hay mas remedio que tirar "palante")

----------


## Kirk

Yo suelo hacer trucos para amigos... o conocidos... tengo un gran problema que es que pongo muy nervioso... al punto que me tiemblan las manos.

En el This n' That siempre me agarran el primer DL... y en realidad no saben como llego la carta al medio, pero saben que esta ahi por descarte de opciones... eso me pasa por hacerles los trucos muchas veces (y seguidas)...

Creo que por mas habilidad y seguridad tengas, si te toca un "caza trucos" (como lo llaman ustedes), es inevitable que te arruine la presentación...

Yo personalmente creo que la gente no sabe apreciar la magia... y estos "caza trucos" en particular son gente insegura... todos sabemos que la magia es el arte de la ilusion... esta clase de personas necesitan CONFIRMAR lo obvio.

----------


## El Munir

A mi me parece que no es una buena idea repetir los juegos ante las mismas personas.

Saludos

----------


## Kirk

No es bueno en absoluto...

----------


## Magicperforms

hola, bueno les cuento que al principio me pasaba algo similar, en cuando sacaba el paquete de cartas de mi bolsillo la (s) persona (s) no quitaban la mirada de las cartas de principió a fin del juego, parecen hipnotizadores de barajas, ahora ya con un poquito mas de tiempo cuando las saco empiezo a platicar un poco o empiezo con un  gag siempre mirándolos a los ojos así les desvió la mirada de las cartas aun que sea por un momento,
 Es normal ponerse nervioso, ya que queremos que todo salga bien y sobre todo que no nos pillen el trucó, pero esos nervios deben de desaparecer  a la hora de realizar el juego con muchas horas de practica enfrente del espejo.

#1 practica, practica, practica ( no solo la técnica también la charla )
#2 empieza  con un gag o platica (para no estar tan tenso o nerviosos)
#3 no hagas el mismo juego una y otra vez y mas sabiendo que solo te  quieren pillar el juego

----------


## averroes

Ante este tipo de público viene muy bien empezar con algunos juegos automáticos, sin técnicas manuales. Con eso consigues relajarte tú y dejar, como dice René Lavand, tus credenciales.

----------


## FeR-Maguito

La solución es fácil,

Tienes caza trucos?? no les hagas magia.

----------


## espuni

Con práctica se consigue que seas capaz de centrar su atención en otra cosa q no sea la baraja, pero si se ponen muy pesados yo me paro del todo y les miro a los ojos, como ofendido por que sean muy malos interlocutores. Si persisten, se quedan sin magia, obviamente.

----------


## eusonpablo

Los "caza trucos" al principio si que son in verdadero incordio, yo no soy de la opinión de que se tiene que dejar de hacerle magia a ese tipo de gente. Lo que se tiene que hacer, como se comento en algún post anterior, es tener el juego mas que preparado, que incluso viéndote e ti mismo te puedas autoengañar por así decirlo. Otra cosa que se comento también es que es bueno empezar con algún juego automático, yo por ejemplo empiezo con algún juego con la baraja ordenada, después un par de ellos automáticos y si veo que entre el publico no te toca el típico mamoncete me lanzo con alguno mas arriesgado.
Lo mejor sin duda es preparar bien el juego para de algún modo poder darle en las narices a esos caza trucos.
Por otra parte ese es el típico publico que te hace mejorar, si a todo el mundo que le haces magia fuera un publico muy receptivo llegarias a relajarte y a confiarte demasiado y quizás llegar a descuidar lo que es la magia en si.

----------


## KIKO M

normalmente los cazatrucos como decis, tienen mayor interes en molestarte si sacas la baraja y te pones ha hacer el juego. Si lo distraes con una conversacion  o bien cuentas una historia que de alguna manera llame el interes hara que actue con prudencia y sea reservado, y la mayoria de las veces si conseguimos eso la persona en cuestion se limitara a decir cuando terminemos el juego " se hace asi...", " yo lo se..." pero por lo menos conseguiremos realizar nuestro juego.

Esto logicamente funciona con una persona que tenga cierto interes en demostrar que sabe mas que tu, esas personas se pueden "manejar", otra cosa son las personas obsesionadas con demostrar su gran capicidad intelectual (tanto que se dejan en evidencia) , cuando nos encontremos con estas personas lo mejor es evitar decir siquiera que te gusta la magia.

De todas formas con el tiempo se crea un sexto sentido que te hace ver no solo a los "caatrucos" antes de que actuen contra ti, si no tambien a elegir el momento. Hay que jugar con los momentos y con el interes al ocio que muestren las personas en una reunion o en una charla.

en una actuacion la conducta supongo que debe de ser diferente, no lo se pero creo que es asi.

----------


## PauloRenato

Bueno yo empeze siendo como dicen ustedes.. "un cazatrucos" ahahah pues no era que iba en busca de cualkier mago para malograrle su acto, pero siempre era mas curioso.. obviamente no lo molestaba en plena actuacion entre amigos, sino que despues de la presentacion me acercaba a el y no paraba de molestarle hasta que me dijera el secreto.
El obviamente me enseñaba pero no dicho truco sino otro mas facil, y asi empezo mi aficion..
Ahora peus al encontrarme con el charlamos y le hago recordar eso.

----------


## chojin

Lo eternamente desquiciante no es el típico conocido o amigo caza trucos que en el momento de la presentación siempre se adelanta a los demás para delante de todo el mundo intentar desenmascararte, sino el que yo llamo "caza-magos", que no sólo se limita a IGNORAR tu charla que tantas veces has practicado delante del espejo, escrito en tantos folios para pulir una a una las comas y pausas, y se centra en mirarte las manos fijamente esperando a cazar el truco, y después de la actuación, esté o no esté el resto del público delante, se busca la lógica a todo diciendo...pues este se hace así, o mediante una maniobra hiciste esto.....eso lo cogí, es así, te ví...... , y; como si no fuera bastante con eso... llega a su casa, empieza a buscar foros de magia, videos de destripamientos de trucos en youtube (OJO!! no videos de trucos en si por el gusto de ver magia, sino el como lo destripan para en 2 días intentar saber mas que tú) se bajan los libros que te han visto en la estantería versión PDF para leer sólo los trucos y las técnicas mínimas para realizarlos (sin siquiera dignarse a tener el libro físicamente). Te intentan encontrar por los foros (y a algún conocido mas que hace magia) para leer tus post y saber que compras, que haces, que lees, que libros tienes y que dudas tienes para el anticiparse e intentar aprender antes tus dudas para luego cuando coíncidas con el decirte....mira me se éste truco, es así...ya me sé el truco que hiciste la semana pasada....sabes que truco es tal y tal??....

Dios...son indigeribles  :117: D..y por desgracia ya he tenido la mala suerte de cruzarme con 2 personas así, (incluso se que estará leyendo este post como todos los demás durante meses atrás). Y luego para colmo copian tus rutinas e intentan impresionar a su círculo de gente sin siquiera exponer una presentación digna (que es lo que convierte un simple truco en magia en mi opinión) y quieren ser "mejor mago" en 2 días de lo que te vieron a tí....pero en fin....siempre hay gente que quiere hacer todo lo que le ve hacer a los demas...

----------


## anpecle

el problema es que cuando tienes un publico cercano (amigos o familiares) creen que como te as iniciado hace poco (como es mi caso... 2 meses), no eres capaz de hacer magia con abi9lidad y si ya de por si tu habilidad es reducida y encima estan mas pendientes de tus manos que del juego es practicamente imposible que un novel consiga ilusionar en sus primeraas actuaciones. pero aun asi sigho practicando dia a dia y tambien es verdad que me reconocen la mejora. un saludo

"no hay mal que por bien no venga"

----------


## Luis Vicente

Yo comparo hacer magia con el toreo.

El mago es el torero y el público es el toro.

Y hay toros:
- que siguen el engaño del capote bien
- hay toros distraídos
- hay toros “resabiaos” que van a pillar al toreo
- hay toros mansos, que pasan del capote y del torero 

El buen torero es el que sabe mandar, templar y enseña al toro a embestir (meterse en la actuación disfrutándola). Pero la obligación del toro es pillaros, y si te mueves a destiempo te pilla, no hay que descuidarse. Los magos intentamos hacer cosas que van contra la lógica, por tanto, ese reto intelectual hará que el público (el toro) intente por todos los medios descubrir cómo lo hemos hecho. Para conseguir que el público se entregue tenemos que conseguir que aparezca la atmósfera mágica y de entrega al artista. Y eso no es nada fácil.

El buen torero (el buen mago) no se hace porque haya leído y visto unos cuantos libros y dvd sobre la lidia y haya practicado el toreo de salón o con un toro de mentirijillas. Hacen falta horas de práctica con el toro y experiencia en la plaza.

Cuando más años llevéis con la lidia del público más fácil será que os respeten y entren a vuestros engaños.  No podéis pretender que con dos o tres años de actuaciones esporádicas y de salón en casa, sois grandes maestros de la magia. Así que si el público os sale muy difícil, guardáis los trastos y a esperar una ocasión más propicia, pero nunca, le echéis la culpa al público. Sois vosotros los que aún no estáis preparados para ese toro. El toro siempre irá a pillaros.

La mejor arma es la experiencia de actuar mucho y aprender a prever las reacciones del público para tener preparadas distintas salidas. Y, al principio,  procurar torear en plazas fáciles.

----------


## joepc

> el problema es que cuando tienes un publico cercano (amigos o familiares) creen que como te as iniciado hace poco (como es mi caso... 2 meses), no eres capaz de hacer magia con abi9lidad y si ya de por si tu habilidad es reducida y encima estan mas pendientes de tus manos que del juego es practicamente imposible que un novel consiga ilusionar en sus primeraas actuaciones. pero aun asi sigho practicando dia a dia y tambien es verdad que me reconocen la mejora. un saludo
> 
> "no hay mal que por bien no venga"


Para comenzar lo mejor son los automaticos, al no precisar de manipulacion no descubriran nada mirando las manos, y entre ellos hay autenticas joyas de la magia.

----------


## tally

> Y hay toros:
> - que siguen el engaño del capote bien
> - hay toros distraídos
> - hay toros “resabiaos” que van a pillar al toreo
> - hay toros mansos, que pasan del capote y del torero


Yo me he encontrado algunas veces con otro tipo más, el toro del bombero torero, que es el que le encantaría pillarte, pero como no puede porque no tiene cuernos (o sí, según se mire), se conforma con chafarte el número con bromas sin ninguna gracia.

¿Que se hace con estos, maestro?

----------


## Luis Vicente

Cuando te encuentras con un gracioso coñazo como espectador,  hay diversas formas de actuar, cuando se trabaja en círculos de amistad o familiares, todas las he probado a lo largo de mi vida y a mí me funcionan:
Si es un amigo, familiar, etc., al  acabar la actuación, a solas con él, le hago saber educadamente  y generalmente en plan de broma, para que no se ofenda, que me incomoda su actitud. Y si asiste a otras actuaciones y sigue incordiando, lo mejor es parar de hacer magia delante de él, terminar el juego que  tenías pensado y ya está. A mí esto me ha servido siempre, porque acaban dándose cuenta por sí mismos que te incomoda a ti y al resto de los asistentes, ya que otros amigos se lo harán saber (si los otros amigos no te quieren ver hacer magia, tendrás que mejorar mucho). Si, a pesar de todo, persiste en su actitud, no hagas magia cuando esté presente el tal individuo, no lo disfrutarás y no es necesario. No te pagan. Y habrá otras ocasiones. 
Cuando es un graciosillo, pero no tiene ánimo de molestar conscientemente, lo hago cómplice de algún juego con compadre, hay muchos que se pueden hacer con compadres improvisados o preparándolo de antemano (En los libros de Ciuró encontrareis material de sobra) Entonces lo tendrás como aliado, lo podrás controlar y te dejará trabajar. Se le puede enseñar un jueguecillo para muy principiantes que él pueda lucirse y ser protagonista un poquito, que es lo que le gusta. 
Si estoy con un amigo “sabiondo”  Le digo antes de empezar que ya sé que él se dará cuenta de todo, pero que se calle y me deje hacer  por que los demás no se dan cuenta, que luego a solas, si quiere, me diga lo que ha visto y así me ayuda a mejorar... Y de esta manera le estoy diciendo que es muy listo (¿?). Y, además, así sabrás si te descubre realmente los trucos, las  primeras veces puede que te lo comente, más adelante eso no le interesará. 
Cuando estás en una fiesta en la que es propicia a hacer magia un rato, y hay desconocidos, antes de empezar, observa la personalidad de los más extrovertidos, fíjate, como hablan, como se ríen, qué anécdotas cuentan, tratando de averiguar de qué tipo de personas son, si son de los que te van a mejorar el espectáculo porque se ríen  y asombran mucho o son de los metepatas. Si crees que tienen una personalidad más fuerte que la tuya y te parece que no te van a dejar trabajar, mejor no hagas nada de magia, vas a sentirte incómodo. Si crees que los puedes dominar, bien manejados, son excelentes aliados para hacer divertida la actuación, y en este último perfil te encontrarás al 99% de los graciosos, solo intentan pasarlo bien, hay que enseñarles a que no sea a costa de ti, sino contigo. 
Si la actuación es de tipo profesional, el tema cambia, al gracioso hay que cortarle al primer síntoma, él no puede controlar nunca la situación, sino estás perdido. Habrás observado que ante una gracia descontrolada del espectador,  los magos suelen cortarlos inmediatamente diciendo que los chistes los hace el mago.  
Cuando me encuentro con gente, generalmente niños o adolescentes que quieren volver una carta que yo acabo de poner boca abajo, dentro del área de influencia de mi intimidad, hago el simulacro  de darle un cachete en la mano diciendo en plan, padre severo, ¡Eh!, ahí no se toca. 
 Otras veces gritan en voz alta: ¡Ya la has cambiado! Con la experiencia, suelo adivinar cuándo me va a pasar, y entonces hago un juego que provoque esa reacción, y, luego, les muestro que no he hecho trampa. Esta técnica la empleo desde  muy joven: hacía el juego de dos transformaciones de (P. Ciuró) y que reproduje en el libro Cartomagia Fundamental, en las dos primeras cartas se simula hacer la carta corrida, pero se coloca una normal.  Cuando el espectador decía  “¡esa ya no es! Yo respondía sonriendo... ¡pero qué desconfiados sois! Y mostraba todo era honesto. Este juego se convirtió en uno de mis preferidos porque me servía para controlar a ese tipo de público y el efecto es insuperable. 
Un problema difícil de prever, por lo menos para mí, es cuando hay personas aparentemente normales que les molesta que les hagas trucos. Al principio intentaba ganarlas y me encontraba con situaciones poco agradables. Ahora, las ignoro, no las hago participar nada porque les da miedo a quedar en ridículo y no quieren parecer “tontos”. Yo creo que son complejos.
 En fin, podría escribir muchísimas páginas más. Pero cada uno tiene que adecuarse a su personalidad.
En un próximo post comentaré algunos detalles de psicología que es conveniente conocer al actuar con público desconocido.

----------


## tally

Bueno... que decir, muchísimas gracias.

Había unos pocos (muy pocos) detalles que ya había intuído a base de palos, pero su exposición me ha revelado un montón de cosas que no sabía... como era de esperar.

me ha llamado la atención, especialmente, el truco de hacerlos protagonistas, porque ya lo había puesto en práctica, con fantásticos resultados, pero no con graciosos, sino con niños. Supongo que en el fondo es eso es lo que son: niños grandes.

Un saludo mágico.

----------


## Evolution

pues mi opinión para amigos, familiares, etc. lo mejor hachazo al canto y cuando te pidan trucos y este el delante dices, que lo haga este que es mas esperto que yo. 
Lo que quiero decir con esto es que las tecnicas profesionales cuando actuas para desconocidos es lo que hay que estudiar pero para los toca hu......... de tu circulo yo no consiento que todo mi esfuerzo por regalar unos minutos amenos los destroce un c.......
Con el esfuerzo que cuesta preparar un truco.

----------


## migue21

Mucho mas chungo lo tienen los magos profesionales con los trickbusters no se si habéis oído hablar de ellos

----------


## ElMagoSexcy

lo que te puedo decir es que no hagas mas de un truco a la vez,practica tu presentacion y distrae a las personas moviendo mucho las manos libremente, o haciendo una platica, o algo con lo que interactues con la gente, no solo moviendo las manos, sino también desplazándote

----------


## Zeleth

> pues mi opinión para amigos, familiares, etc. lo mejor hachazo al canto y cuando te pidan trucos y este el delante dices, que lo haga este que es mas esperto que yo. 
> Lo que quiero decir con esto es que las tecnicas profesionales cuando actuas para desconocidos es lo que hay que estudiar pero para los toca hu......... de tu circulo yo no consiento que todo mi esfuerzo por regalar unos minutos amenos los destroce un c.......
> Con el esfuerzo que cuesta preparar un truco.


tienes razon y a la vez no ves algo importante. Si dejas de hacer magia delante de ellos abran ganado en ese sentido. no solo te abrian jodido una rutina. sino que ademas abrian roto las posibles siguientes al no hacer nada delante suya, asi te pones por debajo de el. cuando claramente alguien que no se deja ilusionar simplemente creyendo que es mas que tu y intenta demostrarlo tras escabrosas teorias de pseudo-magia. no debes rendirte. ni tenerle miedo. Cuida tus gestos lo que sucede tras cada una de tus palabras. alcanza una "perfeccion" aparente de lo que es para un profano un truco de magia. asi quizas vean que no es un truco. ni que intentamos estar por encima de ellos. Que simplemente queremos ilusionarlos. yo cuando veo un cazatrucos aclaro algo antes de empezar. "yo voy a hacer esto por vosotros no por mi, Quiero entreteneros" asi ya no piensan en que quieres vacilarles xD

Recuerda:
Dont feed the troll errr digoo al cazatrucos xD

----------


## cabeto II

Hola, saludos a todos, hacia tiempo no me animaba a escribir en el foro.
Me llama la atención este hilo del cual acabo de leer las 9 paginas, iniciado por Rufus en 2005 y en ese entonces recien ingresado (20 dias) y cuatro años después sigue generando opiniones. Algunas inmediatas como la de Ignoto a los 25 minutos, otras interesantes e inspiradas  como el texto aportado por Jose Castañeiras, y recientes y bien sentadas como Luis Vicente que deja ver gran profundidad y conocimiento a pesar de su reciente vinculacion hace apenas un par de meses.
Y por supuesto otras muchas importantes que no acabaria de terminar de mencionar.

Todos sabemos que el cazatrucos es un dolor de cabeza inevitable, con el que tenemos que lidiar y saber manejar, y la mayoria de nosotros ha demostrado una respuesta de enfado y rechazo como reaccion inicial ante el profano que se comporte de esta manera, sea o no con intencion de dañar o ridiculizar al mago.  Esa es nuestra usual reaccion.

Pero a veces olvidamos que ellos tambien están reaccionando ante nuestra presentacion.  

Por nuestra parte creemos que no hay derecho de que alguien eche a pique todo nuestro esfuerzo, pero ellos tambien pueden estar creyendo que los agredimos, ridiculizandolos y retando su entendimiento, juicio y creyendolos ingenuos.  En varias ocasiones he tenido que ver magos disculpandose ante el publico por no haber medido sus palabras o actuaciones.  Esto va a que debemos afinar y ser muy sutiles y diestros en como armamos muestra cadena de eventos combinando originalidad y perfeccion para finalmente despertar en ellos espectacularidad y asombro, en vez de resentimiento que se manifieste como deseo de echar a perder nuestra presentacion.

Y todo cuenta, ya algunos han dado ideas importantes al respecto. Haciendolos participar, volviendolos aliados y no contra nosotros, combinandolos con el resto de publico adecuado que los mantenga limitados o anulados (se puede).  Echando mano de nuestra habilidad manipulativa, nuestro conocimiento, nuestra experiencia ganada, incluso en nuestra improvisación cuando se requiera.  No olvidando nuestro objetivo principal, MARAVILLAR (y vuelvo a mis dos puntos clave : originalidad (diferenciandonos y superando la rutina a la que nuestros medios de comunicación tiene ya acostumbrados a nuestro publico).    Y perfeccion (que todos estamos de acuerdo que se alcanza con la practica infinita).

Como decia Luis Vicente en el hilo, el toro esta ahí  frente a nosotros y no podemos salir corriendo (so pena de no volver a recuperar fácilmente nuestra credibilidad como toreros o magos), tenemos que enfrentarlo, y si lo hacemos sabiendole hacer los quites precisos, en el momento indicado, y adornandonos con pases espectaculares sacados de nuestras reservas, seguramente saldremos triunfadores y por la puerta grande, sin mediar resentimientos  de lado y lado.


Un saludo.

----------


## DC mafioso

Muy bien dicho tienes que enfrentarte a los cazatrucos y tranquilizarte cuando salgas a escena
En el caso de que te confundas sigue tranquilo y intentando buscar una salida si lo necesitas

----------


## edrot

> Yo lo que creo es que esa gente cree que lo que quieres es como reirnos de ellos, como que nosotros queremos eso de "no sabes como lo hice, fastidiate" (por no decir un taco). Como que lo unico que queremos es engañarlos cuando realmente queremos mostrarles cosas que a simple vista son imposibles y hacerlo de una manera bonita.
> 
> Como todos aqui yo tambien sufro de esos "cazatrucos", y simplemente paso de ellos, los juegos se los hago a gente que se que disfruta con ellos.


 
 :302:  a mi tambien me pasa algo parecido por ejemplo yo estoy en la selección de basquet de mi escuela en secu y hoy mientras estavamos en los baños cambiandonos les hice un truco (Doble predicción) a unos del equipo de prepa y en eso llego otro y me dijo que le hiciera el truco que el no lo havia visto y pues a mi se me ocurrió hacer un force con el rifle para sacar el as de espadas diciendoles que es la carta más mágica de todo el maso entonces cuando termine me dijo que lo repitiera por que me parece que se sintieron como que los estava engañando para burlarme de ellos y pues como son mas grandes me lo dijeron así que para safarme de eso solo le dije con vos firme que yo no repetía mis trucos y pues los calle y ya no me dijeron nada.

----------


## wizz4r

yo para estos casos cuando solo van a cogerme los trucos primero le hago uno automatico
ke no requiera muxa habilidad para ke no te puedan pillar y una vez ke termina y ven ke no hay manipulacion se relajan entoces es cuando les hago uno de habilidad por ke ya no se centran muxo en tus manos.pero si se falla no hay ke rendirse ke de errores se aprende.

un saludo

----------


## t.barrie

Este fin de semana me convencí que lo mejor es no hacer nada si la situación y la gente no es la apropiada, o en su defecto hacer uno o dos juegos automáticos y que les den.

Os cuento lo que me pasó este fin de semana, me fui a pasar el fin de senmana a un pueblecito del interior, entramos a un bar y vi a un chavalito que estaba haciendo un juego de magia al del bar, no le salía y se estaban riendo un rato los dos, se unió un hombre mayor y hizo "la posada", a todo esto nosotros ya estabamos en la misma mesa observando el juego, el hombre termina de hacer la posada y lo explica . Una de mis amigas enseguida me dijo que hiciera yo algo. Hice una de las rutinas que más tengo trabajada con juegos del canuto. Les encantó, la cara del chaval lo decía todo. Para terminar, aproveché una pausa en que pedimos algo y preparé el mazo para terminar con el ni ciego ni tonto más el fuera de este mundo. Creo que ha sido la vez que más he disfrutado haciendo magia, mis amigos se divirtieron y esa gente que no conocía de nada se quedo bastante asombrada, y el chaval... 
Esta fue la situación idonea y la gente adecuada.

Al dia siguiente, dos de los que vinieron conmigo de viaje me volvieron a pedir magia. Yo quería hacer una rutina que llevo tiempo con ella y no la había probado en público. Nada más empezar ya me di cuenta que algo fallaba, ni me escuchaban, su mirada estaba centrada en la baraja, atentos,concentrados. Es una rutina que requiere bastante manipulación en todos los juegos, excepto en el primero, así que me atreví a seguir con la esperanza de que se relajasen. Y no. Me puse nervioso y aunque terminé la rutina medianamente bien, no conseguí crear esa "atmosfera" del dia de antes. Al terminar lo unico que les interesaba era preguntarse que habían "visto" cada uno. Y ya sabeis que un profano ve un 1% del "truco" y ya lo ha visto todo. 

Esta fue la situación y la gente equivocada.

Solución, que no hice pero que a la próxima ya se, ante ese tipo de actitud, dos juegos automáticos y a otra cosa..


Bueno, un saludo, que rollo os he metido, me apetecía contar mi experiencia..

----------


## tatanmax

Buen Hilo :-)

En lo personal, puedo opinar que la seguridad y la presentación que haces se ve reflejado en la respuesta del público. De todas formas, siempre debes tener una salida de emergencia o estar en condiciones de una presentación alternativa. He leído que Slydini era experto en repetirte los trucos en tus propias narices, y de hecho vi un video de él en el que lo hacía. Para el espectador es frustrante, y si eres así de bueno, lo dejas en ridículo, sin embargo ten en cuenta que no es "yo, el mago contra tí y te engaño", sino que se trata de generar una ilusión, un asombro y crear magia con tus efectos, no simplemente trucos o trampas. 

Esto es impotante: 
Existen varios niveles de "hacer magia":
1. El espectador percibe como una broma o un chiste lo que haces. (Truco mal hecho)
2. Lo interpreta como un puzzle y quiere conocer la solución. (Este es el nivel que estamos tratando ahora)
3. Eres bueno y el espectador ríe o se asombra, porque no quiere quemarse la cabeza al pensar  como lo hiciste. Sabe que existe algo, pero no sabe lo que es. Simplemente disfruta.
4. El espectador cree que tienes poderes sobrenaturales. Te ve como una persona diferente. A partir del momento en que te ve, empieza a creer que la magia realmente existe y que tienes un don.

Por ahí, creo que me he comido un nivel, pero básicamente si te mueves por el nivel 3 ó 4, tienes que estar satisfecho y es a lo que debes aspirar, tanto con técnica, presentación y forma de transmitir tu magia.

Sin embargo, aquí te dejo  ejemplo de salida para una situación del tipo que mencionas: Haces un Control a Top y te dicen... "está arriba".... (Eso alguna vez también me ocurrió). Solución: DL o TL y simplemente dices, "perdón, como ves, no es la primera ni la segunda, tampoco es la de abajo"... ahora sigamos.... O bien, Empalmas y las das a mezclar, etc.
En ese momento le estás dando un repaso, lo dejas callado y sigues tranquilamente.

Recuerda las principales reglas de todo mago:
1. No revelar los secretos.
2. No repetirlos 2 veces al mismo público.

Saludos

----------


## aitowwer

Ya , yo creo que a todos nos ha pasado eso sobre todo si repetimos el publico , por ejemplo amigos , familia , novia, etc.
En mi caso sobre todo los amigos , les tengo fritos , y cada vez que les hago algo nuevo intentan "pillar" el truco o el como lo has hecho , tambien es verdad que salvo alguna excepcion por fallo mio no lo han conseguido.
Por lo demas con gente que solo les he hecho algun truco una vez por suerte todavia no me he encontrado al tipico listillo.

----------


## Mr. AS

Hace poco estaba practicando mientras veia la tele, y me dice mi padre, solo te veo todo el dia con la baraja haciendo cosas raras pero no haces magia, y me pide que le haga un truco, hago la carta ambiciosa, le digo acerca la palma, pon tu mano encima, va el tio y mira!! y me dice no me has dado esa carta, se te ha notado. le pregunto, que seme ha notado exactamente?se queda callado.
conclusion, no hagas magia a quien no quiere verla

----------


## Juantan

Pero para saber que alguien  no quiera ver magia hay que hacérsela primero jejeje. Yo cuando veo que hay alguien intentando "a muerte" saber el secreto de un truco me esmero lo mejor posible para que no se note ¡¡nada!! así quedan más sorprendidos y raramente me intentan cazar otro. Igual hay otros que no miran nada y dicen que te los "agarrado" en este caso no les hago caso jejeje, que hablen solos!!!
Salu2

----------


## magobernal

lo primero para que disfruten del juego, es hacerte derrogar un poco, es decir, cuando te pidan un ´truco´(que no es un truco, sino un efecto), no respondas como si  no fuese nada, tienes que entender que a ti mismo te cuesta, y que si un dia te piden que les limpies el coche por que lo haces muy bien tu no responderas ¨si¨ ya que a ti te requiere un esfuerzo aunue ellos no lo aprecien.
Lo segundo, una vez accedas a hacerles el juego de magia porque realmente quieren verlo y estan dispuestos a prestar atencion, tú empiezas con el monologo,
pero si ves que nada mas empezar, ya estan mas atentos al truco que al juego,  les puedes explicar que tu no tratas de vacilarles ni de engañarlos, que solo quires pasar un buen rato con ellos, y que la magia consiste en disfrutar de las cosas desconcertantes y no de ver quien es el listo que ve el truco primero, (el que va a un museo, va a ver la abstraccion y sentemientos representados por un artista en un cuadro, no a ver si él tambien es capaz de hacerlo o ver como se hace)
Despues, si sigen tensos, siempre puedes hacer un juego al ¨lider¨ del grupo.
uno de esos juegos en los que te dejas pillar haciendo algo absurdo y luego cuando ellos lo intentan, no son capaces de hacerlo y quedan mal (como el pin pan pun)
Con eso, deberia vastar para que se esten quietos y disfruten.
una vez les hagas un juego con un efecto increible, lo normal es que se emocionen y se conviertan en tus ¨aliados¨ (es decir, que te pieden juegos, disfurtan, creen en tu magia.)
SI SIGUEN INTENTANDO PILLARTE, ES QUE SON MALOS ESPECTADORES, evita hacerles magia

----------


## marox

a mi estos días estuve haciendo un par de efectos simples con una baraja prestada(efectos que improvisaba en el momento, y algún agua y aceite)
mirá que fue complicado eh, no tengo espectadores cazatrucos, sino....un poco torpes...
tengo dos casos de estos, los dos ocurridos en un día.
1º el espectador tenía que cortar y completar el corte, tantas veces como quiera, y se lo explique bien, pero lo que hizo este fue cortar cortar y cortar como 5 veces(es decir, había 5 paquetitos de cartas en la mesa), y tuve que saltar rápido diciendo"perfecto ahora completas el corte", y lo completé yo de una manera que no me arruine nada, uff que cerca estuvo y luego le volví a explicar como hacer el corte...estuvo cerca, pero fue divertido.
2º esto era para un efecto de ases, resulta que el tenía que cortar también, y completar el corte...pero se le cayeron todas las cartas(oooh demonios) y tuve que levantarlas y darselas de una manera insospechada y a la vez observando que esté bien ordenado todo(eran en total 16 cartas)

pero saben que es lo bueno de esto? 2 cosas: se adquiere experiencia, y la otra:
a los espectadores les gustó más el efecto, porque me decían"guau, y a mi se me cayeron las cartas y todo..." es decir, creyeron en la magia =)

sólo eso
salud

----------


## queco

> Hace poco estaba practicando mientras veia la tele, y me dice mi padre, solo te veo todo el dia con la baraja haciendo cosas raras pero no haces magia, y me pide que le haga un truco, hago la carta ambiciosa, le digo acerca la palma, pon tu mano encima, va el tio y mira!! y me dice no me has dado esa carta, se te ha notado. le pregunto, que seme ha notado exactamente?se queda callado.
> conclusion, no hagas magia a quien no quiere verla


Se te olvida que muchas veces, sobre todo cuando no estamos preparados, telegrafiamos de cientos de maneras diferentes dónde está la trampa de un juego.
Miramos con miedo...nos pavoneamos ante un forzje bien hecho, manejamos con poca naturalidad un DL...
No hace falta que vean nada para que "sepan" que algo pasa. Así que, yo no diría que la culpa es de tu padre en este caso....

----------


## mnlmato

Cuando empecé, hace 3 años (aunque lo había dejado por una temporada ;D) era leerme un efecto y, casi sin ensayar, ya me ponía a hacérselo a mis amigos.

Tenía la suerte de que les gustaba la magia y no percibían los fallos aunque algo podían sospechar,

Ahora no, me leo y releo un efecto, preparo bien la técnica (que más o menos lo aprendido se complementa con una nueva) y sobre todo preparo bien la presentación.

Para mí la presentación es lo más importante, y dirigirte al público, mirarle a los ojos.  Tengo un amigo que le pasé el canuto porque quería aprender aunque os aseguro que ni se ha molestado en leerlo, le hecha un vistazo a las técnicas y sin practicar ya se cree que las sabe hacer.  Cuando le hago algún juego (es que ya conoce, los DL, breaks, control, etc...) no me quita la vista de las barajas y lo que hago es llamarle la atención, porque le estoy hablando y no me mira a mí, sino a mis manos y de esta forma ya lo induzco a entrar en la magia.

Un saludo

----------


## laura:)

Hola soy laura :Smile1: , yo también tengo amigos que me hacen eso, pero ademas no dejan de tocar, asi que yo he decidido no hacerles trucos hasta que no dejen de hacerme pasar un  mal rato y se relajen un poco. Pero aun así lo que hay que hacer es ¡practicar 1000 veces delante de un espejo!

----------


## Nether

Yo he trabajado como mago en una discoteca y en pocos lugares te vas a encontrar a tanto graciosillo.

Lo que llegué a desarrollar fue una ruta de escape. Si empezaba con ambiciosa y salía el típico listo que conocía el doblelift, pues variaba un poco la rutina y salía con algún color change muy efectista, y luego sin parecer borde, le preguntaba: ¿sigues seguro de que he hecho un doble? Por lo general después de esto, sus propios colegas le decían que era un bocazas y un flipao, y ya no daba el coñazo en toda la noche, pero ojo, trátale siempre con simpatía, aunque le quieras dar un cabezazo, porque si eres borde, se va a picar y va a seguir intentando pillarte, pero si se lo dices con una sonrisa, la mayoría de las veces te deja en paz.

Otras veces, como en una discoteca es casi imposible cubrir todos los ángulos(podría escribir un libro sobre ángulos flacos y formas sobre mitigarlos) puede que te vean algo y que no puedas obviar. Lo mejor es discretamente pasar del acusador. Yo solía decir: "¿estás seguro de lo que has visto?" El otro afirmaba todo orgulloso que sí. Entonces le sales con otra rutina que comparta las menos técnicas posibles con el otro truco, y antes de dejarle boquiabierto le dices delante de todos: "Si estás seguro de lo que has visto, entonces también podrás verlo ahora". Y cuando vea que no puede, ya siembras la duda, y dos trucos después ya nadie se acordará.

Uno de los momentos más duros es cuando das a elegir carta y te sale el típico graciosillo por no decir otra cosa. Cuando te encuentras con el tonto que arruga la carta, yo lo que encontraba más sencillo era desaparición de carta, misdirection, y al bolsillo y a seguir pero dando a elegir a otra persona. Si te sale el imbecilus maximus de turno que te coge la carta, se la guarda y te reta a que la adivines ahí puedes andar más cojo. Si has forzado la carta le puedes dejar callado para siempre, pero si no era forzada y realmente no tienes ni idea, entonces con toda tu simpatía dices:"bueno, puede que lleve algo de tiempo, así que mientras intento adivinar la carta, vamos a ir pasando a otro truco". Y a partir de aquí ya es un poco dependiendo de tu suerte. Si tienes algo de suerte, se olvidarán de esa carta al final de tu rutina, si tienes mala suerte, te lo recordarán cada 2 minutos y ahí ya solo te queda salir con la actuación de gracioso humilde y decir que la mente del idiota es demasiado compleja y te cuesta leerla. Si tienes una suerte inmensa puede que haya cogido alguna carta significativa, digamos un As, y en algún momento de tu rutina te des cuenta de que sólo hay 3 ases. Ahí, si se han olvidado de la carta, al final de tu rutina le dices: "ah por cierto, te puedes quedar el As de Diamantes como recuerdo", y quedas como el amo.

La verdad es que pueden pasar mil situaciones y lo de arriba sólo es la punta del iceberg, pero te puede servir de piedra de toque para desarrollar tu propias rutas de escape.

Espero que te sirva de algo.

----------


## Tristhan

Yo opino como alguien que ha dicho: no hagas magia a quien no quiera verla...

A ver, y hablo desde mi corta experiencia en el tema, el problema que yo le veo es que a veces con las ganas de enseñar una rutina o algo similar (y eso nos pasa a todos los principiantes e incluso a los no tan principiantes)  damos raciones de magia a mansalva, cuando la magia tendría que ser como el caviar: muy buena pero en pocas raciones y cuando la ocasión sea propicia.

No hace mucho fuimos con unos amigos a tomar algo en un bar, y a eso que les hago el Rey del Corte todo contando la historieta de Paul Rossini, etc Claro, el efecto fue devastador y un tipo que estaba en otra mesa viene y me dice: oye, vuelvelo a hacer por favor que me gusta mucho la magia!!

Y yo: bueno, mira no se si sabes que las cartas tienen una propiedad muy mágica y es que si tu mezclas (le doy a mezclar y continua la charla para hacerle "La Cuenta Atrás" pero el tío fue descuidado y contó de más, viendo que contaba como el culo, pensé: levantaré yo la carta, y le digo: cual era tu carta, y él: el 2 de Picas. Tuve que hacer un DL: fliparon, y le doy la carta y le digo, pero el caso es que tienes que estar muy atento porque las cartas saltan, revolotean y se pierden...levanta el 2 de Picas y era un Rey de no se que, segundo efecto...)

En fin, que con eso quiero decir que uno tiene que estar preparado para todo, pero el público influye mucho, si ves que estás haciendo un truco para que el espectador te lo caze pues haz (con una muy buena presentación) un truco "automático" o de poca manipulación, que siguen siendo igual de sorprendentes  :Wink1:

----------


## Ricardo Solo

> lo primero para que disfruten del juego, es hacerte derrogar un poco, es decir, cuando te pidan un ´truco´(que no es un truco, sino un efecto), no respondas como si  no fuese nada, tienes que entender que a ti mismo te cuesta, y que si un dia te piden que les limpies el coche por que lo haces muy bien tu no responderas ¨si¨ ya que a ti te requiere un esfuerzo aunue ellos no lo aprecien.
> Lo segundo, una vez accedas a hacerles el juego de magia porque realmente quieren verlo y estan dispuestos a prestar atencion, tú empiezas con el monologo,
> pero si ves que nada mas empezar, ya estan mas atentos al truco que al juego,  les puedes explicar que tu no tratas de vacilarles ni de engañarlos, que solo quires pasar un buen rato con ellos, y que la magia consiste en disfrutar de las cosas desconcertantes y no de ver quien es el listo que ve el truco primero, (el que va a un museo, va a ver la abstraccion y sentemientos representados por un artista en un cuadro, no a ver si él tambien es capaz de hacerlo o ver como se hace)
> Despues, si sigen tensos, siempre puedes hacer un juego al ¨lider¨ del grupo.
> uno de esos juegos en los que te dejas pillar haciendo algo absurdo y luego cuando ellos lo intentan, no son capaces de hacerlo y quedan mal (como el pin pan pun)
> Con eso, deberia vastar para que se esten quietos y disfruten.
> una vez les hagas un juego con un efecto increible, lo normal es que se emocionen y se conviertan en tus ¨aliados¨ (es decir, que te pieden juegos, disfurtan, creen en tu magia.)
> SI SIGUEN INTENTANDO PILLARTE, ES QUE SON MALOS ESPECTADORES, evita hacerles magia


No estoy yo nada de acuerdo en hacerse de rogar. Leñe, haces magia y te gusta, limpiar elcoche será un coñazo pero esto no. Si quieres hacer magia sonries, te alegras y haces buena magia, si no quieres no la hagas. Hacerse el remolon no lleva a nada bueno.

Y yo no me enfrentaría al lider del grupo con un juego, fomentas una imagen competitiva y es una de las cosas mas peligrosas en una actuación.

----------


## mpot27

La verdad es que es incómodo tener uno.
En lo de hacerse de rogar... no estoy muy de acuerdo, dependiendo del momento, puede ser oportuno o no. Cuando un amigo/a te pide que le hagas un juego, es porque le apetece. Si realmente lo conoces y sabes que te lo pide por cazarte, ¡No se lo hagas!

Un saludo!

----------


## JaimePata

A mi me pasa lo mismo con mis amigos, pero ya los tengo controlados, hago movimientos innecesarios de vez en cuando, en medio de un truco, cosa que ellos crean que el truco está en eso, entonces cuando viene el momento peligroso ni se lo esperan jajajaja

----------


## Scorpio37

> Lo eternamente desquiciante no es el típico conocido o amigo caza trucos que en el momento de la presentación siempre se adelanta a los demás para delante de todo el mundo intentar desenmascararte, sino el que yo llamo "caza-magos", que no sólo se limita a IGNORAR tu charla que tantas veces has practicado delante del espejo, escrito en tantos folios para pulir una a una las comas y pausas, y se centra en mirarte las manos fijamente esperando a cazar el truco, y después de la actuación, esté o no esté el resto del público delante, se busca la lógica a todo diciendo...pues este se hace así, o mediante una maniobra hiciste esto.....eso lo cogí, es así, te ví...... , y; como si no fuera bastante con eso... llega a su casa, empieza a buscar foros de magia, videos de destripamientos de trucos en youtube (OJO!! no videos de trucos en si por el gusto de ver magia, sino el como lo destripan para en 2 días intentar saber mas que tú) se bajan los libros que te han visto en la estantería versión PDF para leer sólo los trucos y las técnicas mínimas para realizarlos (sin siquiera dignarse a tener el libro físicamente). Te intentan encontrar por los foros (y a algún conocido mas que hace magia) para leer tus post y saber que compras, que haces, que lees, que libros tienes y que dudas tienes para el anticiparse e intentar aprender antes tus dudas para luego cuando coíncidas con el decirte....mira me se éste truco, es así...ya me sé el truco que hiciste la semana pasada....sabes que truco es tal y tal??....


joer...que poca autoestima tienen...te conviene decirselo porque esto lo harán si por ejemplo alguien anda mas rápido que ellos, mas alto que ellos o si come su desayuno antes que ellos...

----------

